#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-22
<czajkowski> hmm
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> hows things tdr112
<tdr112> just up most of the night getting a project due in this morning
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> all done ?|
<tdr112> 95% of it done , its given in now 4 hours late
<czajkowski> penalty ?
<tdr112> no i could not do all of it
<czajkowski> no is there a penalty for being late
<tdr112> he never said ,
<czajkowski> bah there goes the government
<ebel> yep, election
<ebel> you have to register to vote by thursday
<czajkowski> alreayd registered in castleconnell
<czajkowski> moved it when I left Dublin
 * ebel is still registered in dún laoghaire.
<ebel> though i'm in dublin north central.
<ebel> Bertie's constituancy. Wonder will he re-run?
<ebel> czajkowski: remember you can vote in UK General Elections aswell. All Irish people living in UK can.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I'll try and get home for elections seeing as they are mid week and not at weekends
<davem> czajkowski: register for a postal vote
<ebel> davem: you can't do a postal vote
<davem> oh, how come?
<ebel> Unless you're a guard stationed outside the area, or a diplomat
<ebel> but for joe soaps who won't be in the area at the time, you can't get it, I think.
<ebel> I was outta the country for the last referendum (Lisbon II) and couldn't postal vote.
<ShaneM> excuse my ignorance but what voting in on Thursday>?
<davisc> Donegal by-election
<ShaneM> Oh ok.
<czajkowski> bit late in the day for it now
<ebel> ShaneM: the donegal byelection is soon. However you should check you're on the register of electors soon
<ShaneM> ebel: Yeah I'm registered.
<davisc> Healy-Rae and Lowry have yanked their support
<davisc> We may well have an election this year
<ebel> If the gov can't pass the budget, it's the same as a vote of no confidence
<davisc> Yup, since it's a money bill
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-23
<hughbert> good morning
<hughbert> anybody up?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<ebel> yo yo
<tdr112> afternoon
<ShaneM> Hey tdr112
<IRWolfie-> eek
<infoturtle> oh no!
<czajkowski> yes?
<IRWolfie-> probably dodgy bnc
<lau1> any one knows were I could borrow an ADSL "modem" for a few hours
<infoturtle> where are you?
<lau1> Co.Dublin (balbriggan)
<infoturtle> dam, I have one but I'm limerick, sorry
<lau1> no bother it's a long shot
<jtoomey> hello all
<infoturtle> :) hallo!
<jtoomey> hi! hows it going?
<infoturtle> all cool,messing with layouts for the ubutu-ie page and various other nerd things, any news from the front line?
<jtoomey> not really tbh. bored out of my tree in a lecture at the moment...
<jtoomey> ubuntu.ie is it?
<jtoomey> oh
<jtoomey> clearly not
<jtoomey> ubuntu-ie.org?
<infoturtle> yea, like i said just messing,wana see the colour and layout I did, again nothings fully coded and its a play thing
<jtoomey> the colour and top banner could do with a refresh ...
<infoturtle> I know it's so dull
<jtoomey> more purple/orange :D
<infoturtle> I went with orange cause of countdown to the maverick meerkat release was orange
<infoturtle> http://infoturtle.ie/Ubuntuie/index.php
<jtoomey> this is awesome:http://i.imgur.com/rNOlQ.jpg
<infoturtle> ha ha!! now thats a headline!!
<jtoomey> the site looks cool!
<jtoomey> bit more alive anyway :D
<infoturtle> thank you, I've only been 2~3 hours at t and nothings proper coded but it can get done
<jtoomey> i wonder if you could use this at all - for consistancy: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<infoturtle> sure no prob
<infoturtle> I'll change it later tho cause the match is about to start
<jtoomey> ah, cool
<czajkowski> aloha
<jtoomey> hey - hows it going?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> how are things?
<jtoomey> grand thanks, bored in college :D
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> where are you in college?
<jtoomey> DIT Kevin St.
<jtoomey> czajkowski: do you know anyone who is good with GTK+?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> not of hand I don't sorry
<czajkowski> chances are there is an irc channel though
<jtoomey> sure, ill have a look, thanks!
<czajkowski> off hand I jsut dont know
<czajkowski> sorry
<ShaneM> gnome dev channel or something?
<czajkowski> aye
<ShaneM> I usually ask gtk questions in the vala channel
<ShaneM> But I'm doing vala coding, so I don't know if they'd be so helpful.
<jtoomey> vala eh?
<ShaneM> Yep
<ShaneM> It's a C# like language
<ShaneM> Compiles to C
<jtoomey> ah ok cool
<jtoomey> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<jtoomey> that looks good
<ShaneM> It's alot faster then C# though
<ShaneM> And sometimes faster then C++
<jtoomey> this vala thing looks interesting - is it used much?
<ShaneM> Alot of new gnome applications are using it
<ShaneM> Because it allows for faster development
<ShaneM> Hmm trying to think of applications using it now.
<ShaneM> Shotwell on Ubuntu is made using Vala
<ShaneM> I think all applications made by yorba.org uses Vala.
<jtoomey> it doesnt have anything to do with Mono does it?
<ShaneM> Nope
<ShaneM> Basically how it works
<ShaneM> It you code in Vala and the vala compiler converts it to native C code.
<jtoomey> ah cool
<ShaneM> So it doesn't use a Virtual Machine like C#
<ShaneM> So there's less overhead and the application is faster.
<ShaneM> It's a pretty new language, but I think it's slowly becoming the standard language to use for gnome applications.
<jtoomey> ah ok - cool
<jtoomey> ill take a look at the tutorial when i get a chance..
<jtoomey> it looks very JAVAish
<ShaneM> Hmmm well it you've used C# it's very very similar.
<ShaneM> It does some things very different to Java.
<ShaneM> I don't really program in Java, so I can't comment really past the documentation.
<jtoomey> i have only had a few run ins with C#
<ShaneM> Ah I see.
<jtoomey> its really interesting to see where things are going
<ShaneM> In terms of Vala or in general ?
<jtoomey> well - with vala being the next step for gnome development
<ShaneM> Yeah
<ShaneM> I think it really speeds up the process.
<ShaneM> And you're not really compensating on speed either.
<jtoomey> is there an ide or something? C# is nothing without the VS ide..
<ShaneM> So I think it's a win win.
<ShaneM> Well there's an IDE called Val(a)IDE
<ShaneM> But it's actually quiet simple to compile from terminal.
<ShaneM> And I'm not really a terminal guy either.
<ShaneM> http://www.valaide.org/
<ShaneM> Or you can use the gedit plugin http://yorba.org/valencia/
<ShaneM> I rather not use the gedit plugin because I use gedit for reading files quickly
<jtoomey> ah interesting
<ShaneM> But I'd go with ValaIDE
<ShaneM> It's nice.
<jtoomey> so despite my best efforts i have learned something tonight :P
<ShaneM> :)
<ShaneM> I'm still learning Vala stuff, so I'm not too far behind you :)
<jtoomey> what are you using it for?
<ShaneM> Just hobby
<jtoomey> ah ok
<ShaneM> At the moment I'm writing my own IDE
<ShaneM> So I can learn more about compilers, lexers, parsers etc.
<ShaneM> I also thought it might be cool to try and make an XNA styled framework for Vala.
<jtoomey> XNA?
<infoturtle> XNA is Not an Acronym
<ShaneM> Yeah
<ShaneM> It's a game framework for C#
<ShaneM> But it only works on Windows and Xbox.
<infoturtle> for winodws
<jtoomey> ahh ok
<ShaneM> And it's proprietary.
<infoturtle> mono is in linux but not as good
<ShaneM> XNA doesn't work on Linux.
<ShaneM> Because it's using Direct3D is assume.
<infoturtle> is it? I use it and have never paid??
<ShaneM> is it what?
<infoturtle>  proprietary, that means you have to pay, dosen't it??
<ShaneM> inforturtle: Naww just means they don't release the source code.
<infoturtle> oh, well that made me look stupid....
<ShaneM> Some you have to pay licences for like photoshop or something.
<ShaneM> But some like say windows media player which is free is proprietary, as in you can't view the source, only use the software.
<ShaneM> inforturtle: It's ok :)
<infoturtle> ^^, I get it now, i was told steam will never come to linux cause its proprietary and i thought that ment you had to pay for it's services
<ShaneM> Oh naww
<ShaneM> IMO Steam coming to Linux is more about there being a user base and not the price.
<ShaneM> I think the people who want Steam on Linux don't care about it being proprietary.
<jtoomey> i dont see it happening any time soon..
<infoturtle> yea, I'd just love to drop windows altogether, still use games and .net
<ShaneM> I stopped using Windows when I finished college.
<infoturtle> no,even if it will games will still not run as well
<ShaneM> jtoomey: I think it's a good bit away, but sooner then alot of people think. I mean Value has already ported most of their games to OpenGL. So there's not too much work left for Linux support.
<infoturtle> I tried running unreal in linux before, it's not worth it, someday maybe tho
<ShaneM> Hmm well alot of depends on how it's made.
<jtoomey> there is still the issue of closed source drivers for graphics cards which never seems to go away *cough* *nvidia* *cough*
<ShaneM> Yeah
<infoturtle> ha ha nice stab jtoomey
<ShaneM> Like if you play something like Penumbra it runs like a dream on Linux.
<infoturtle> oh ya?!
<infoturtle> might check that out
<ShaneM> So alot of it has to do with developers not spending enough time or not knowing enough about Linux development
<ShaneM> Like say with World of Goo, they had issues with OpenAL on linux
<ShaneM> I would assume because they don't know music about pulse audio/gstreamer etc etc on Linux.
<infoturtle> I know but is it not worth looking into for them to make sales? it'sodd that they don't
<ShaneM> Hmmm
<ShaneM> It is an it isn't
<ShaneM> Like
<jtoomey> i used to play EVE Online on linux - they had a native client but they gave up developing it becuse they simply wernt getting enough users... pity
<ShaneM> For Linux most Linux people are happy that they even have the game
<ShaneM> And they're more willing then Windows users to accpect bugs
<ShaneM> Provided it doesn't ruin the game or anything.
<jtoomey> then again - you will see a lot of movement in the casual game space on linux for mobile devices - android/meego etc on phones tablets/netbooks/phones - thats what its all gonna be about soon enough
<jtoomey> casual games like angry birds
<ShaneM> Yeah
<infoturtle> yea good point
<jtoomey> anyone go to the meego conf in dublin last(?) week?
<ShaneM> Naww I couldn't make it
<ShaneM> I talked to some people about the event
<ShaneM> Seemed pretty positive.
<jtoomey> they gave away a shedload of netbooks AFAIK
<infoturtle> I'm in limerick,I miss all the good events
<ShaneM> jtoomey: They gave away freed netbooks?!
<jtoomey> infoturtle: <insert knife joke here>
<ShaneM> Apparently there was a big point made on upstream and how that's the main focus. Which pleased alot of people.
<infoturtle> ha ha heard em all before
<jtoomey> ShaneM: yeah - not sure how many but.. lots
<ShaneM> jtoomey: Ah fuck it
<ShaneM> I should have went
<ShaneM> I have a ticket :(
<jtoomey> infoturtle: my da' is from limerick - i think hes likley to punch the next person who makes a "stab city" ref
<jtoomey> ShaneM: i was trying to find out what day/event you had to go to to get one but noone knew
<infoturtle> they getold
<ShaneM> :(
<infoturtle> jtoomey I changed the font but don't really see the difference
<infoturtle> duno ifI changed it for sure
<jtoomey> have you guys seen this? http://notthenewsireland.wordpress.com/2010/11/22/imf-to-negotiate-directly-with-westlife/
<jtoomey> i LOLed
<infoturtle> http://infoturtle.ie/Ubuntuie/index.php# dose that look like the font? I can't tell, lol
<ShaneM> Oh, the ubuntu-ie page is being done up? :D
<infoturtle> messing with the look at the moment, it's not for sure, just an idea
<ShaneM> Some of the letters aren't displaying for me in the "F�gra agus Imeachta�"
<infoturtle> ha ha ya i know, I just going to use english because of the fadas
<ShaneM> Ah ok :)
<jtoomey> the black text looks Ubuntu-ish
<jtoomey> not sure about the rest
<ShaneM> Why don't you just use the default ubuntu font?
<jtoomey> http://font.ubuntu.com/sample/ubuntu-0.69-quicker-brown-fox.pdf
<ShaneM> I'd say you should try and keep the top bar looking like the ubuntu.com and replace the right ubuntu logo with ubuntu-ie.
<jtoomey> http://i.imgur.com/xhLKM.png
<infoturtle> thats the one I was trying to use, I don't own that server, I just rent it off some crowd, I have to add the font myself
<ShaneM> Just my personal pref, but like you're design, do what you want :)
<ShaneM> infoturtle: You could use google fonts, I'm sure they have the Ubuntu font up there.
<ShaneM> That way you don't need to have access to the server.
<infoturtle> egg-salad, just changed the font name to jibberish and nothing saved so the fonts there aren't Ubuntu ones, I'll look at this "google" your talking about
<ShaneM> Haha
<ShaneM> google have a font database and you can link it in your page.
<ShaneM> So you don't need to have it on your server.
<infoturtle> no ubuntu font there
<infoturtle> well I cant see it
<ShaneM> Ah :(
<ShaneM> droid sans look nice too
<ShaneM> But I think you should use the Ubuntu font since it's like Ubuntus.
<infoturtle> ya, I still want to use em, I'll keep trying sure, noting better to do and the match is pretty bad
<infoturtle> use the Ubuntu one's I mean
<ShaneM> Well you could use Droid Sans until then, I think it looks kind of similar to Ubuntu font.
<infoturtle> think I will, ok pizza and then changing font, for now tho I'm ducking out
<infoturtle> cya guys ina bit
<ShaneM> Later
<jtoomey> laterz
<jtoomey> i have to say though - i really like that new ubuntu font
<jtoomey> its very attractive
<jtoomey> and yes - im aware that its very sad that i am excited by a font....
<jtoomey> :-\
<ShaneM> jtoomey: I like the font too.
<ShaneM> Alot of other people think it's a waste of time and mock them.
<ShaneM> But I think it's important to have an image people know.
<ShaneM> I mean even Fedora has a font specially for their website :)
<jtoomey> really?
<jtoomey> hmm.. that is quite cool
<jtoomey> ok - time to go home methinks...
<jtoomey> laterz!
<infoturtle> just became an uncle!  woo!!
<infoturtle> sorry, just wanted to share the news
<ShaneM> Well done :)
<infoturtle> thanks shane, I take your praise willingly while doing none of the work!
<ShaneM> Haha
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-24
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<lau1> hello
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> hows folks
<czajkowski> bitter cold over here
<slashtom> morning
<slashtom> aye, get used to the cold
<czajkowski> hows folks ?
<slashtom> ime during the winter dublin is usually warmer and dryer than the UK
<czajkowski> nods
<slashtom> how are the teeth?
<czajkowski> damn sore
<czajkowski> need to get it removed soon
<czajkowski> I just need to work up courage for this to happen
<czajkowski> and swelling to go down so I can open my mouth
<slashtom> failing that, pain can be a good motivator
<czajkowski> aye....
<slashtom> ebel's off to get his sorted this evening
<ebel> yarp
<ebel> will be late to ubuntu hour at least
<slashtom> now now ebel, she's not in the west-country
<ebel> czajkowski: ☹ go to the dentist, you'll feel better
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> I got an antibiotic and told I need it removed
<ebel> Good luck! Hope you feel better soon
<czajkowski> aye thanks
<czajkowski> trying to decide now do I get uk health insurance
<czajkowski> or pay vhi back home for worldwide insurnance
<slashtom> you don't need uk health insurance
<slashtom> you're paying for the NHS whether you like it or not, and it's not too bad
<slashtom> but don't hold out for an NHS dentish, they are a rare find
<slashtom> dentist*
<ebel> czajkowski: some health insurance companies here might do a UK & Ireland cover
<czajkowski> slashtom: see I'm kinda confused
<czajkowski> I dont know if I get nhs cover or not
<davisc> slashtom: Really?
<davisc> slashtom: Took me a day or 2
<ebel> Also, you might have some form of international cover already with VHI. But some only cover for 90 days out of the country.
<czajkowski> davisc: seems to depend on the area
<slashtom> a day or 2 for what?
<slashtom> czajkowski: even if you're not resident, there are reciprical agreements in place between britain and ireland
<slashtom> (with the nhs)
<slashtom> so you're treated as a regular british patient and are covered
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> pl
<czajkowski> ok
<slashtom> so that's free GP visits, prescriptions for £7 (yes, you will have to pay), etc
<slashtom> of course, you're paying for it with your tax
<czajkowski> well went to dentist yesterday
<czajkowski> it was 26 for visit
<czajkowski> and 6.40 for prescription
<czajkowski> so not bad
<slashtom> and you may find that GPs tend to rush you out and fob you off with a simple prescription, you don't get the same service you would here
<slashtom> oh, are you registered fora GP?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> went to a dentist
<czajkowski> private one
<slashtom> you must register for a GP ASAP
<czajkowski> as that's what I could get ASAP
<czajkowski> and within 1 hour
<czajkowski> slashtom: why ?
<slashtom> because everyone needs a GP
<slashtom> this was the bit that confused me here, was that you don't need to register
<slashtom> you cannot just turn up to a GPs clinic and expect an appointment
<slashtom> you must be registered, there is a system! ;)
<tdr112> who is heading along tonight
 * slashtom is
<slashtom> 7pm
<slashtom> sorry, i'm not registered for the event on the loco
<czajkowski> slashtom: oh how odd
<ebel> czajkowski: i know it was strange when slashtom was asking how to register for a gp here.
<ebel> czajkowski: the gp might not see you (?) if you're not on their list of patients.
<czajkowski> you're kidding
<czajkowski> odd
<slashtom> and you only get one GP/surgery
<tdr112> slashtom: good stuff i will see you there at around 714
<slashtom> you cannot register at one near home and one near work
<ebel> czajkowski: ergo, try to get on a list before you get sick and need to see one :P
<slashtom> ok tdr112, ebel will be late and not drinking
<czajkowski> slashtom: any idea how I find a list of local GPs so
<slashtom> http://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/1095.aspx?categoryID=68&subCategoryID=158
<ebel> czajkowski: in the UK GPs work out of a 'surgery' with many other GPs.
<slashtom> my old GP was in a medical centre, which had several GPs surgeries, and things like blood testing on site (also had a car park, which was very handy)
<ebel> Unlike here, it's not just an extension on the side of their house.
<slashtom> aye, they tend to work 6-10 in one surgery
<davisc> ebel: Our doc at home works out of a surgery - and always has
<ebel> davisc: ah ok. i'm going on what slashtom says :P
<czajkowski> aye my old gp had a surgey 3 of them there
<czajkowski> also working in the health service showed me both sides of the coins
<czajkowski> slashtom: thanks
<slashtom> np, and don't forget my tips about car ownership if you get yourself one
<czajkowski> will be a few months before I buy on e
<czajkowski> one
<jtoomey> lo
 * czajkowski ebel you need to mail or pm huats re your contact info like name and address so stuff can be mailed to you
<ebel> czajkowski: for what? loco banner stuff?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> damn thought that was pm
<czajkowski> sorry
<ebel> sorted out the confusion for the banner
<czajkowski> ebel: can you or someone post http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=823
<czajkowski> think it would be usefil
<czajkowski> jtoomey: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=823
<jtoomey> czajkowski: hey - looks interesting!
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> so they should be able to point you and others in the right direction
<czajkowski> if yoiu follow them
<ShaneM> Hi all
<czajkowski> aloha
<ShaneM> How's it going? :)
<czajkowski> not too bad
<czajkowski> pretty out
<ShaneM> out?
<czajkowski> outside
<ShaneM> Ohhh
<ShaneM> Yeah it's ok here
<ShaneM> Kind of cold
<czajkowski> oh tis cold
<ShaneM> Or well cold inside my house :)
<czajkowski> but it's crisp
<czajkowski> no rain
<ShaneM> Yeah same here
<ShaneM> Surprising for Cork :P
<ShaneM> czajkowski: Do you know what most Ubuntu devs user for development. Emacs, Vi, etc?
<czajkowski> ShaneM: each has their own choice tbh
<czajkowski> I've seen a lotta folks use Vi
<czajkowski> but I also know it's a very split choice, folks like one or the other
<ShaneM> So there's now like "Oh we use CMake for building, but you can use any editior you want"?
<ShaneM> *no like
<czajkowski> aye
<ShaneM> Just wondering, since I'm coding in any text editor and using CMake.
<ShaneM> Just wanted to know if that was normal or what.
<czajkowski> ShaneM: you should idele in #ubuntu-devel and ask stuff
<ShaneM> Good plan :)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> then you can learn more
<czajkowski> and they offer mentoring
<ShaneM> mentoring would be handy I think
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> ShaneM: you can ask dhoblach he would know more
<ShaneM> So I just message him in the IRC?
<ShaneM> *should
<czajkowski> ShaneM: well in main channel just ask him for advice or point you in the right direction
<ShaneM> Alrighty :)
<ShaneM> Should I say you pointed me toward him or is that not important?
<czajkowski> nope not at all
<czajkowski> say you're in ireland loco and looking to learn more
<czajkowski> can he point you in the right direction
<czajkowski> student ]looking for mentoring
<ShaneM> Alrighty
<ShaneM> Thanks
<czajkowski> np
<ShaneM> czajkowski: I just sent a message and I'm talking to him now
<czajkowski> great
<ShaneM> czajkowski: When does the heanet stream start?
<czajkowski> it's over
<ShaneM> Aww
<czajkowski> was on earlier on
<ShaneM> :(
<ShaneM> I went off into a dreamworld there
<ShaneM> czajkowski: Overview anywhere, rte or something?
<czajkowski> The leaflet version of 4 yrplan?
<czajkowski> http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/1124/Leaflet.pdf
<ShaneM> Reducing minimum wage, that's pretty rough.
<czajkowski> not really
<czajkowski> it's one of the highest out there
<ShaneM> Yeah I know that
<ShaneM> But I don't think things will get any cheaper here.
<davisc> And meaning Irish business can't compete with the North
<davisc> Things *have* got cheaper at home
<czajkowski> they're still expensive but they have gotten cheaper
<czajkowski> just means we were paying for things at a stupidly high price
<lau1> looks like I'll be joining you in UK (hopefully in very short time)
<czajkowski> lau1: you leaving..
<lau1> likely yes
<czajkowski> wow
<lau1> well there is little hope of a job here at the moment
<lau1> a good few possibilities in UK or Mainland
<czajkowski> back to france
<lau1> not that likely for france
<slashtom> we're still hiring
<czajkowski> davisc: http://www.dcleisurecentres.co.uk/Offers/Offers+Home
<lau1> slashtom I am not in standard IT  most of the shops here have cut back
<lau1> the only ones hiring are UK and Ueurope
<slashtom> what are you looking for?
<davisc> Thank fuck! TOL is back
<lau1> localisation
<davisc> czajkowski: None near me
<ShaneM> Lol wtf student fees from 400 to 2000. Sure no one is going to be able to afford college now.
<slashtom> i thought it was from €1500 to €2000?
<czajkowski> davisc: TOL
<ShaneM> slashtom: Just watching it from here http://www.rte.ie/news/player_newsnow.html
<ShaneM> Either way still 2000
<czajkowski> register has gone us since my bf at the time paid 70 quid
<czajkowski> to 1000 registeration fees
<czajkowski> ShaneM: time some students got a job during the summer
<czajkowski> bloody gob smacking the number of students not working during summer
<davisc> czajkowski: Tomás O'Leary
<ShaneM> From being a student, alot of people won't hire you during the summer because you're going to be there for a few months
<czajkowski> ahh ok was wondering context
<ShaneM> I had a job, for three of the four years.
<ShaneM> But like wasn't that easy to find one.
<czajkowski> ShaneM: been there and they do you just need to apply early
<slashtom> €2000/year is still pretty cheap for university education ime
<ShaneM> Not really so cheap when you're poor :P
<czajkowski> ShaneM: aye but in ireladn they don't have the student loans the way they do in UK or USA
<czajkowski> where you pay them back after college
 * slashtom is still repaying his loan for university
<slashtom> i graduated in 2004, and will be repayibng it for another 10 years
<ShaneM> slashtom: Where did you go to college?
<czajkowski> slashtom: that option isn't here in ireland
<slashtom> aberystwyth
<slashtom> to get a loan?
<czajkowski> to pay it off that long
<slashtom> the length of time i'm paying it back over is due to the size of it
<czajkowski> I took one out when I repated
<czajkowski> 5K
<czajkowski> paid it off while I was in college
<terran> I am debt free
<slashtom> are there any countries where you can go through college without incuring debt?
<terran> Ireland
<terran> I graduated with no debt
<davisc> How did you support yourself during college?
<terran> worked part time in Maplin
<terran> and lived at home
<slashtom> home was 200km from where i was studying :)
<terran> ah
<ShaneM> I don't think you can graduate without debt if you live away from home.
<terran> see, mine was more like 3 :p
<ShaneM> Unless you work a second job and sec stressed out like crazy.
<czajkowski> I lived close to collegte
<czajkowski> and had a part time job (ents) all the way through college
<ebel> the uk loan thing is from the government
<ebel> here you have to borrow from banks etx
<czajkowski> aye
<ebel> in .au it's based on a tax syste,
<czajkowski> train time
<czajkowski> toodles
<ShaneM> Bye
<Belserusk> Are non lts ubuntu releases supported for 18 months?
<fagan> Belserusk: yep
<fagan> but most move on as soon as the next release comes out
<Belserusk> fagan, Thanks. Yes that is true in most cases.
<czajkowski> fagan: no they dont
<fagan> czajkowski: if they need to idle on a release they do on the LTS releases since they have less bugs
<fagan> the normal releases never really keep the users for the entire supported period
<Belserusk> fagan, Do you know what is this 'apt' for PCLinuxOS? http://i.imgur.com/JV0mP.gif
<fagan> Belserusk: I dont have a clue about PCLinuxOS but id say they use apt as their package management system
<Belserusk> fagan, ok. Ta.
<fagan> Belserusk: I just looked at distrowatch and they use rpm but they call their development release apt for some reason
<Belserusk> fagan, Yes. It is strange.
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-25
<czajkowski> aloha
<terran> howdy laurz
<czajkowski> terran: ello ello
<czajkowski> you coming to next weeks london event
<czajkowski> davisc: same to you
<czajkowski> http://ossg.bcs.org/2010/10/30/open-source-as-open-innovation-creating-and-capturing-value-in-value-networks-london-021210/
<terran> Can't, got a friend over from Ireland who won't have any interest in it
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> keep an eye on the site
<czajkowski> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-development-with-daniel-holbach worth watching now
<infoturtle> thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<infoturtle> was anybody here at the dublin hour last night?
<ebel> yeah i was
<ebel> and slashtom and airurando and tdr and julie
<infoturtle> cool, did any of ye grab any pic's?
<ebel> ah no ☹
<infoturtle> ha ha ok cool, just wanted to trow up some pics on facebook, I'll grab a few at tonights meeting
<hugh_> hi all
<hugh_> anybody around?
<slashtom> what's up?
<hugh_> just wondering about the ubuntu logo..
<hugh_> i designed one there a few months ago...
<hugh_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463311
<hugh_> so anybody interested?
<hugh_> I'm at the ubuntu hour in Limerick at the mo....
<reinie-fin> how do I compile or install wlan drivers to broadcom or some weird unsupported card on 10.10? :o
<reinie-fin> I've spend too little tweaking things to work past few years, miss those times :o
<reinie-fin> *time
<hugh_> reinie-fin do a lspici on the terminal..
<hugh_> post it on pastebin.com
<hugh_> send us the link there..
<hugh_> reinie-fin1 isn't there anytime you want to chat.. go ahead..
<hugh_> Go into System>Administration>Hardware Drivers if its a broadcom driver...
<hugh_> if all else fails you can install the windows drivers with ndisgtk with sudo apt-get install ndisgtk.
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-26
<infoturtle> anyone anygood with javascript?
<hugh_> good morning...
<ebel> morning
<hugh_> just was at the ubuntu hour in limerick there last night twas very good...
<ebel> cool cool ☺
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> Xmas tech quiz   http://christmastechiequiz2010.eventbrite.com/
<czajkowski> hmm 220 return for flights for xmas
<czajkowski> or 60 quid on ferry with lots of trains
<ShaneM> I'd probably go with the flight
<czajkowski> aye looking that way
<czajkowski> but 60 is kinda fun
<czajkowski> I think I'll do it at some point
<czajkowski> but there are a few trains in the middle over this end
<davisc> czajkowski: When are you thinking of heading?
<ShaneM> I got the 24 hour bus to London once
<ShaneM> Rough stuff.
<czajkowski> davisc: around 22-23 some time
<davisc> czajkowski: I have ferry booked for night of 22nd - don't think it'd be a problem to add another passenger if you get stuck
<davisc> Bear in mind trains here canbe *bitch* expensive
<davisc> And it does land you into Dublin about 1 am :-)
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> thanks for the offer very nice
<czajkowski> davisc: what site did you use to buy your car
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-27
<tsdgeos> hi, how do i write # in an irish keyboard?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> found it :D
<davisc> czajkowski: carshop.co.uk
<davisc> czajkowski: Sick of being immobile? :-)
 * davisc is really not liking Unity
<davisc> czajkowski: Oh btw, I'm using you as cover for an interview on Tuesday :-)
<czajkowski> davisc: ok..
<czajkowski> what dont you like about it
<ShaneM> Hi all.
<tdr112> morning  all , lots of snow
<ShaneM> Not in Cork :(
<ShaneM> I think everyone snowed by Cork city.
<tdr112> i am in laois today and there is lots of snow , just finshed making a snow man
<ShaneM> Haha
<ShaneM> Awesome
<ShaneM> I know it's snowing basically everywhere else
<ShaneM> maybe there was so snow in the park....
<czajkowski> no snow here :D
<czajkowski> I am possibly the only one happy about this
<ShaneM> Haha
<ShaneM> Maybe yeah
<ShaneM> Snow is fun I think
<ShaneM> It was awesome when I was in norway
<czajkowski> davisc: consdering it for the new year
<davisc> czajkowski: What are you thinking of buying?
<czajkowski> davisc: Audi
<czajkowski> but just saw a nice octavia
<czajkowski> 06 Audi same as a 03 3 series
<davisc> Really?
<czajkowski> yes
<davisc> A3 I assume?
<czajkowski> A4
<czajkowski> http://www.creditplus.co.uk/vehiclesearch.html?make=AUDI&model=A4&maxprice=6220.79&x=40&y=9&minyear=&trans=&fuel=&chkVehicleTypeID=1&chkVehicleTypeID=2&chkVehicleTypeID=3&chkVehicleTypeID=4&chkVehicleTypeID=5&chkVehicleTypeID=6&chkVehicleTypeID=7&chkVehicleTypeID=8&chkVehicleTypeID=9&chkVehicleTypeID=10&chkVehicleTypeID=11&chkVehicleTypeID=13&chkVehicleTypeID=27&chkVehicleTypeID=28&minengine=&maxengine=&doors=&colour=&sKeyword
 * davisc assumed BMWs and Audis would be in or around the same price for same model and year
<czajkowski> davisc: who is your car insurance with
<davisc> czajkowski: Privilege
<davisc> czajkowski: £500 a year fully comp, iirc
<davisc> And £200-£300 cheaper than any of the gocompare etc.
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> not seen anything for that
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> cheapest I've seen is 880 with royal sunaliance
<czajkowski> davisc: did they take into account your NCB from ireland ?
<czajkowski> davisc: what does Insurance Group 11,  mean ?
<VampiricPadraig> hi #ubuntu-ie
<ShaneM> Hi VampiricPadraig
<VampiricPadraig> What's happening?
<ShaneM> Nothing much, lazy Saturday for me
<ShaneM> Fecking cold!
<hughbert_> airurando you still around?
<czajkowski> hughbert_: he's not online much at weekends
<czajkowski> hughbert_: but he picks up messages
<hughbert_> cool
<hughbert_> I think i metioned this before but I just drew a logo for ubuntu. just wanted to get in contact with him regarding that...
<hughbert_> just a reminder for anybody whos interested...
<czajkowski> cool
<hughbert_> i met andrew there last thursday.
<hughbert_> we were talking about it...
<czajkowski> great
<andru> ya the last IRC meeting he asked for you to contact him again, I'm sure he'll get to answering you when he finds time
<hughbert_> here's the url:
<hughbert_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463311
<andru> think he'll want a redesign of it, that one might not float with others
<hughbert_> ya as you were saying where's the guidelines regarding ubuntu logos?
<andru> well, it need the ubuntu logo clear and nothing over the top, duno what the guide would be, again you'll need to speak to airurando
<hughbert_> right thats grand ill do a bit of digging around....
<hughbert_> see what kind of licence the logo is...
<hughbert_> under....
<andru> I'll look around and see what I can dig out for ya too
<hughbert_> great thanks man...
<andru> ^^,
<ebel> yo yo
<andru> there a happy ebel, hows things
<czajkowski> ebel: boo
<ebel> grand grand
 * czajkowski stabs ebel with timezones
<ebel> :P
<ebel> I mean to write a "The absolute minimum every developer should know about timezones" sometimes
<airurando> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-28
<IrishGeek> Hey, does anyone here know how to bond PPP connections? I've just hit a wall in my project for the young scientist.
<IrishGeek> Anyone?
<ebel> yo
<ebel> sorry i don't know anything about that ☹
<IrishGeek> damn. thanks tho
<ebel> what are you doing in the young scientist?
<IrishGeek> Eirspeed: A fast, reliable connection to the internet using multiple wireless modems networks and technologies
<ebel> oh cool, sounds interesting ☺
<IrishGeek> if only it werent so damn difficult :(
<ebel> slashtom might know a bit about that
<tdr112> IrishGeek: are you doing some sort of mesh network
<IrishGeek> Trying to bond or gg
<IrishGeek> 
<IrishGeek> sorry
<IrishGeek> trying to bond or aggregate mobile broadband connections
<tdr112> i dont get what you are trying to do
<IrishGeek> To use the bandwith available on modems from Three, 02 and Vodafone.
<IrishGeek> Ie, one connection goes over one interface, next goes over other etc.
<IrishGeek> Is this possible?
<slashtom> bonding is a good plan
<slashtom> where is your end point?
<IrishGeek> slashtom: only thing is... mobilebroadband uses Point-to-Point protocol which isn't supported.
<tdr112> ie you will have 3 modems and you want to split your traffic over the 3 of them to give you 3X the speed
<IrishGeek> tdr112: theoretically yes.
<slashtom> you run the PPP over the IP which is setup using PPP
<IrishGeek> slashtom: I considered using an instance in Amazon EC2 to route connections
<IrishGeek> Any suggestions?
<slashtom> pppd?
<slashtom> look at ISDN examples
<slashtom> that's the world it is born from
<IrishGeek> slahtom: pppd is the utility used to setup PPP connections right? I've got all three PPP connections working simultaneously but can't do anything with them
<IrishGeek> slahtom: pppd is the utility used to setup PPP connections right? I've got all three PPP connections working simultaneously but can't do anything with them
<slashtom> you need to run more PPP tunnels over these connections
<IrishGeek> problem is, all three modems use different access numbers, ports, IP's etc
<IrishGeek> more PPP tunnels...
<slashtom> aye!
<slashtom> you can tunnel over tunnels
<IrishGeek> right... I'll look into that
<IrishGeek> is there no simpler way, like routing packets requested to different interfaces, if you catch my drift?
<slashtom> you're making your life difficult
<slashtom> tunnelling over tunnels is easier than it sounds
<ebel> yeah tunnels on top of tunnels is common]
<IrishGeek> ok... so PPP tunnels are. Sorry, is mise Noob
<ebel> that's what vpn (for example) is. another tunnel on top of your connection
 * slashtom suggests you start looking a howtos on ISDN PPP bonding
<IrishGeek> thanks, slashtom. How do I get them all working simultaneously though? Like for increased speeds
<IrishGeek> to be honest, I thought bonding would be the simplest solution, then I crashed full speed into a brick wall
<slashtom> which was?
<IrishGeek> that bonding only works with ethx interfaces, not PPP
<IrishGeek> brb
<slashtom> bonding must work with pppx interfaces, it was often used in the dailup days
<IrishGeek> not with ifenslave, it doesn't
<IrishGeek> or does it.......
<IrishGeek> slashtom: my problem is that PPP connections fail to appear as interfaces in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<IrishGeek> so can Ijust add them?
<andru> you could scan for network devices
<IrishGeek> how, when I do ifconfig, they appear just fine. But not inthe /etc/network/interfaces file
<andru> netstat -n
<andru> sorry I had to make sure what command it was
<IrishGeek> all i get is 5000 lines about bus connections
<andru> if you can already see em with ifconfig thats not going to help
<andru> am.......
<IrishGeek> but not in /etc/network/interfaces...... hmmmmm
<andru> I'm sure you would have checked already but here an answer to adding devices to the folder
<andru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455513
<IrishGeek> hmmmm
<slashtom> you don't need them to appear in /etc/network/interfaces
<slashtom> but if you like, you can add them in there
<slashtom> it's not difficult
<slashtom>  /etc/network/interfaces is a config file, not a dynamically generated status file
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> hello
<slashtom> can we take cztab off the twitter ignore now?
<czajkowski> :s
<infoturtle> guys, where would I pick up a few official Ubuntu cd's?
<ShaneM> Probably ubuntu.ie
<ShaneM> *.com
<ShaneM> Sorry
<tdr112> infoturtle: i have about 50 left
<tdr112> are you up  in dublin any time
<infoturtle> aw ye??! I wanted to take some to the 3 collages in Limerick and set up a stall, give some out and promote the Limerick Ubuntu hour, don't think I will to be honest but if I were to transfer you money for p&p would you be up for sending em?
<tdr112> sure i guess so
<tdr112> i gave lots out to the dublin colleges
<tdr112> and some at a event two weeks ago
<infoturtle> did you pay for them, I have a stack of DVD's I'm not using but would it be lame to hand those out? if you not up for that it's cool cos I just had a look at the store and might get some stickers as well so I could just buy some of the CD's
<tdr112> nope it was an order i got to give out at en event mark was it cztab got them for me
<tdr112> infoturtle: check out redbrick.dcu.ie/~tdr/blog for info about the cds and event i gave them out at
<tdr112> infoturtle: i will head into tog tomorrow and see how many i have left and then get back on to you
<infoturtle> cool that would be fantastic! thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-22
<Guest3278> Hi
<Guest3278> I am a newbee!!
<ebel> anyone wanna join a techie table quiz http://python.ie/meetup/2011/quite-interesting-jolly-guessing-game-code-monkeys-you/ ?
<czajkowski> annoying on the php mailing list there is no mail man link to unsuscribe
<czajkowski> :/
<ebel> :/
<ebel> Is it mailman? Try looking in the email headers it might have a "List-Unsubscribe" header
<czajkowski> I asumed all mailing lists came with mailman info on the bottom of them
<czajkowski> inc how to unsusribe
<ebel> if it's mailman it might follow the common "send an email with subject "unsubscribe" to $LISTNAME-unsubscribe@example.com"
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> may try that
<czajkowski> thanks
<ebel> (I don't know if a php mailing list would fall under data protection laws which requires an opt out)
<ebel> In Thunderbird, press Control-U to view the raw email source, incl. the headers
<slashtommy> czajkowski: flights booked yet?
<ebel> czajkowski: also, if there's a mailman archive of the mailing list they might have a web based unsubscribe feature
<czajkowski> php.ie
<czajkowski> ebel: do you need a different type of helmet to have a camera mounted to it
<slashtommy> no, standard EU approved helmet
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> thanks
<ebel> czajkowski: no. most come with sticky things to velcro (etc.) the camera on.
<slashtommy> we use a rubber strap
<ebel> I'm sure you can buy fancy pants helmets that have fancy cameras in them
<ebel> but they are unneeded
<slashtommy> you can buy fancy pants helmets without cameras
<ebel> some cameras come with a vacuum thingie
<slashtommy> starting from a mere €500
<slashtommy> however our helmets are the cheapest at €100 - and i have crashed tested this brand
<ebel> yes, no fancy helmets needed
<ebel> some cameras can be attached to a bike. I can attach my camera to the side of my bike for low down shots if I want http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5855913231/in/set-72157627004907232
<slashtommy> ebel: tis a cool video....  it ends with us going through a 50 sign :P
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-23
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-24
<BenChapman> Hey would anyone be interested/willing to demonstrate Ubuntu at CoderDojo this or next Saturday? It'd be great if we could have someone give an overview of FOSS/linux/ubuntu...
<BenChapman> we have 3-4 mentors who'll be there to support you and help the kids (including myself)
<czajkowski> hmm my flight is too early I think
 * ebel would be tempted but is unsure if he has the free time etc.
<slashtommy> when is your flight?
<ebel> czajkowski: are you bring your SO over aswell? :P
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> slashtommy: dont have ticket here
<slashtommy> BenChapman: is "next Saturday" the 26th or the 3rd December?
<slashtommy> oh noes, no ticket!
<czajkowski> no I do have a ticket
<czajkowski> just not here
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> ryanair
<czajkowski> in and out of dublin via gatwick
<slashtommy> grand, so checked in as well
<slashtommy> thursday isn't it?
<BenChapman> slashtommy: this saturday being 26th and next being 3rd (either or is good)
<slashtommy> Ubuntu Hour still on for the 2nd?
<ebel> should be
<slashtommy> but will the guest of honour be there?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-25
<slashtommy> morning all
<tdr112> hey slashtommy
<slashtommy> hey tdr112
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-26
<airurando> tdr112, the curiosity rover lifts off for mars at about 3pm today on top of an Atlas V rocket.  I expect the launch will be on NASA TV.
<airurando> Are you going to wave your name off?
<mokmeister> Anybody testdriving the 12.04 daily build?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-19
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> afternoon
<czajkowski> hows things?
<tdr112> grand , been a bit cold over the last few days
<czajkowski> aye noticing similar over here atm
<czajkowski> it's still 12
<czajkowski> but the evenings are getting very cool
<delcoyote> christmas round the corner
<czajkowski> so close 5 weeks
<czajkowski> trying to work out how to reply to the mail on the -ie list re learning
<czajkowski> any ideas
<czajkowski> or thoughts
<tdr112> it stopped my from replying ,
<tdr112> i am not sure what to say to the person ,
<tdr112> do we want to give that level of support or are we more like here how to get your wifi working sort of thing
<czajkowski> or maybe point him at resources
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-21
<tdr112> afternoon
<czajkowski> howdy tdr112
<czajkowski> any events coming up for you
<tdr112> none that i am running , so hope to work on some of my own things
<tdr112> next big event is 29c3
<tdr112> over xmas
<tdr112> should be a nice trip
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I'd like to go but it's the one time of year I like being at home
<czajkowski> and trying t fit in all the visits
<tdr112> ha, well if your thinking of it next year it will be running for 30 years it will be worth the trip
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-19
<SJudge> For any experienced Ubuntu-ie members watching the LoCo projects UDS session, what do think of this idea they are discussing, suggested local projects?
<zmoylan-len> not watching the uds but what type of local projects are they discussing?
<SJudge> Nothing specific, various projects matching with Local teams experience level
<SJudge> they are promoting various local teams working together
<SJudge> One problem being discussed is there is little or no promotional material or resource packs to help run loco team events
<zmoylan-len> not a bad idea.  might make local teams which are quite small more active
<SJudge> Yup
<SJudge> seems the lack of resources is a point of frustration for loco team organises
<SJudge> they are going to discuss more concrete topics and projects
<zmoylan-len> it's definitely got promise
<SJudge> Project: Package testing, a common project done by loco's
<SJudge> Project: Translation jams and sprints
<SJudge> Project: Involve local teams more in app development, based around an App School idea from another stream
<SJudge> point of note, the needs to be a train-the-trainner thing because the Ubuntu SDK is different from what is familiar
<SJudge> Project: Documentation improvements, specifically wiki clean up
<SJudge> The general idea is to have a pool of projects/events for loco teams to pick from, so that loco leaders are not left to be to one coming up with loco even ideas and organisation
<zmoylan-len> so it's about creating more online teams than local teams.  just hope they organise/communicate well.  social media will always exclude some who don't use what ever social media is chosen.  but email lists can be... inefficent
<SJudge> Project: Getting loco's more involved in development for the phone and tablet. The focus should be around demoing and introducing emulator and again teaching the SDK. The expect this will improve when the start working more on the tablet which is the focus this cycle
<SJudge> It's not necassarily about creating more teams whether online or local. It is more that they want to create a pool of projects that local teams can pick from and organise events and activities around
<SJudge> I think the end result is there will be more activities to do at the local level that has more direct benefit to the Ubuntu projects
<SJudge> The stream Etherpad is back up with their ideas is back up now http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-community-1311-loco-projects and they will put specific projects on the wiki, as yet to be setup
<SJudge> The session is finishing up now, the YouTube playback of the session should be available here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e99_s2rWJbk&html5=1
 * zmoylan-len makes note of link to watch later
<SJudge> They are expressing there is a continuous problem to communicate to all the loco's around the world. The loco council is doing some verification process that should improve this.
<SJudge> Session Ended.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-22
<czajkowski> aloha
<zmoylan-hp> hi
<zmoylan-hp> having a puppy day? :-)
<slashbel> how is the bourne again dog?
<czajkowski> bette thanks
<czajkowski> still wheezing/coughing
<czajkowski> but no where near as bad as it was
<slashbel> poor little doggie
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> but he's on the mend now :)
<czajkowski> which is good
<czajkowski> hows life with folks?
<czajkowski> any bike trips planned?
<czajkowski> tdr112: interesting comment on the ml
<czajkowski> it's on that is sometimes raised but it's hard to find the right balance and does require a lead on the hangout to make sure that someone is watching the irc
<czajkowski> did you register for UDS and if so you'll get a survey to fill in
<slashbel> it's too cold for the biking ☹
<zmoylan-hp> i thought you could get heated biking wear?
<slashbel> sure, but it's not fun riding conditions
 * slashbel would rather ride in 30° heat
<slashbel> zmoylan-hp: because we do most of our riding these days on the mainland during summer, our gear is designed to be used in conditions upto 35°
<czajkowski> nods
<slashbel> more than once we have riding on roads beside forest fires
<slashbel> through valleys chocked with smoke
<zmoylan-hp> when i cycled in 90s i preferred coldest possible weather but then i'm odd that way :-)
<tdr112> czajkowski: I did get replies from people on irc from the guy talks just not really taked about what I said in the hangout, it was only 4 people there
<czajkowski> guy talks?
<tdr112> sorry the speaker did reply to my comments on irc but did not talk about them in the hangout itself
<czajkowski> tdr112: ah yes
<czajkowski> that does happen
<czajkowski> even happened me yesterday on the CC meeting
<czajkowski> was haveing 3 conversations 2 on irc and one online the hangout
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-23
<airurando> tdr112 you about?
<tdr112> boo
<zmoylan-hp_> you missed him
<tdr112> oh well
#ubuntu-ie 2014-11-20
<czajkowski> Gooooodo morning!
<ebel> guten morgen!
<slashbel> Grüße!
<czajkowski> hey you got your german licence plate also
<czajkowski> dod you guys have to give your your irish drivers licence ?
<slashbel> we both do, legal requirement if you're staying longer than 6 months
<slashbel> we still have our licences, these are valid everywhere in the EU (except Ireland) until they both expire in 2020
<czajkowski> ah so is the same in UK
<czajkowski> but nobody does it
<czajkowski> as I found out when I tried
<czajkowski> I got odd looks
<slashbel> czajkowski: this is Germany, the laws are enforced ;)
<czajkowski> as this way I cannot get points on it from UK
<czajkowski> :)
<slashbel> yes you can
<slashbel> i hired a guy from limerick as an intern when in england
<slashbel> he got caught by a speed camera, the DVLA put points on his record
<slashbel> not having a GB licence will not get you out of the point system, unfortunately
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> last time I checked they have no way of adding points from UK onto irish licence
<slashbel> true, but they stay on your record
<slashbel> you can be banned from driving in GB
<czajkowski> which record though ?
<slashbel> the DVLA keep a record of foreign licences
<slashbel> also having a foreign licence, you must carry this with you at all times when driving
<ebel> czajkowski: they keep a UK record.
<slashbel> you are not required to carry a GB licence when driving in GB
<ebel> So like, they can't put points on your irish licence or stop you driving in ireland. they can stop you driving in UK thought
<czajkowski> hmmm interesting
<slashbel> meeting time, bbl
<czajkowski> not that I speed or have been caught when I went over
<czajkowski> those average speed cams drive me insane though
<czajkowski> tooldes
<czajkowski> especially those 30 mph
<czajkowski> and also it's mph in UK!
<ebel> yeah silly uk
 * ebel is gonna change my irish licence for a DE one. Mostly because it can get a smaller one (I think)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> although I jsut saw irish ones are now credit card style
<ebel> I know a Hungarian guy who saved €400 a year on his insurnace for changing his HU licence for an IE one when living in IE
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> there is a handshake between us which does mean if I exchage mine I still get its original date of when I got it
<ebel> yeah I think so. Tis all EU licences. "You have had a EU category A/B/etc licence since $DATE"
<ebel> How goes new job?
<czajkowski> it's going well
<czajkowski> busy
<czajkowski> but good
<czajkowski> heading to Kenmare tomorrow to surprise  my dad for his birthday
<czajkowski> back and then Munich, back then SAn Fran, Paris and then a few days off and ireland for xmas
<ebel> busy busy
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> better than being bored
<ebel> yeah
#ubuntu-ie 2015-11-16
<czajkowski> aloha
<zergless_> o/
<czajkowski> zergless: ello
<czajkowski> zergless: best way to get out to DCU on Tuesday ?
<czajkowski> I'll be coming from um......... smithfield
<zergless> from smithfield I would get the...
<zergless> If you get the luas to oconnel street you can get the 44 which drops you inside DCU
<czajkowski> great where at o'connell st?
<zergless> Itsstop number 278
<zergless> up near
<zergless> eh
<zergless> http://www.dublinbus.ie/en/RTPI/Sources-of-Real-Time-Information/?searchtype=map&searchquery=%2853.351628,-6.261237,278%29
<zergless> :)
<czajkowski> perfect thank you
<zergless> I think thats the quickest apart from a taxi
<zergless> czajkowski: Ive just been reminded th3 44 doent come that often so keep an eye out for it
<zergless> the 9 or the 4 are more frequent and leave you just outside DCU
<czajkowski> ok and I can find that on ocnnell st also
<zergless> Yep
<czajkowski> ohh o'connell st has a supermacs!
<zergless> same stop irrc
<czajkowski> garlic chips how I've missed thee!
<czajkowski> :D
<zergless> the 9 and 4 are one stop before it :)
<zergless> do they not have garlic chips in the uk? O.o
<zergless> yeah stop 281 is the 9 and the 4 which is just before it
<czajkowski> not the same sauce
<zergless> ah
<zergless> :)
<czajkowski> zergless: can you let people know about http://www.meetup.com/Couchbase-Dublin/events/226230617/
<zergless> sure thing!
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> bus from Nassau Street to bring people to and from event
<zergless> oh cool!
<zergless> targeted at anyone in particular?
<czajkowski> developers
<czajkowski> interested in hearing how people use new technology
<zergless> Ill pass it on to members and friends :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> tdr112: same for you, open to all to come along
<czajkowski> maybe TOG folks might be interested
<ebel> developers developers developers developers
#ubuntu-ie 2015-11-17
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> greetings from Smithfield
<zergless_> hey ho
<tdr112> hey cztab
<tdr112> Are you dropping into your old local
<slashbel> hello!
<slashbel> too bad myself and ebel are no longer in smithfield
<czajkowski> tdr112: already gotten a chicken roll and mayo!
<czajkowski> had a tayto sandwich on the flight over
<czajkowski> am like a child!
<czajkowski> zergless: so wehn I get to DCU where do I go I nede to be on meetings from about 3:30
<slashbel> all you need now is a glass of red lemonade
<czajkowski> Mmmm or cidona
<czajkowski> yes
<zergless> yey meetings
<zergless> do you have a phone you can ring off?
<zergless> If you ring me at 0858242504
<zergless> ill come and get you
<zergless> its probably easier that directions
<tdr112> zergless: this room is logged and publicly searchable
<tdr112> becareful with your personal info
<zergless> oh
<zergless> TIL
<zergless> AH well
<zergless> If someone could erase that line? :D
<tdr112> Sorry, its a thing with these ubuntu channels
<tdr112> I dont think you can
<zergless> Oh well :)
<czajkowski> zergless: pm ftw :_
<czajkowski> :) thanks
<zergless> czajkowski: ill remember for next time :)
<czajkowski> zergless: so for context all Ubuntu-* namespaces are logged
<czajkowski> this also helps keep our channels pretty friendly and welcoming and avoiding topics that can often offend due to language and culture
<czajkowski> zergless: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<zergless> Thats alot of logs :)
<ebel> many channels, for many years :)
<zergless> so it seems :)
<czajkowski> greetings from dcu
<tdr112> hey czajkowski , does it still have lots of red bricks
<czajkowski> how do I get WiFi! !!
<tdr112> you need Eduroam
<tdr112> I dont think they have open wifi anymore
<czajkowski> found guest
<tdr112> waiting on the bus,
<tdr112> the wind is something else
<czajkowski> yes we got attacked by the wind coming in to the building!
<zergless> its ok building beats wind :)
<zergless> czajkowski: heading across the hall out the door on the left
<tdr112> czajkowski: coffee ?
<tdr112> here now
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> yo
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> zergless: well done good event
<zergless> czajkowski: Thanks! and thanks for coming! Howd it go for you?
<zergless> tdr112: thanks for coming along aswell!
<zergless> appeciate the help for you both :)
<czajkowski> zergless: really interesting and some good conversations in the pub afterwards
<czajkowski> if you guys want a techncial hands on nosql workshop after xmas let me know
<czajkowski> team is only in london
<zergless> Ill never say no too talks!
<czajkowski> ping me in January
<zergless> Sounds good!
#ubuntu-ie 2015-11-18
<_Ridgewing> Funnies: http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/irish-dad-accidentally-films-himself-in-selfie-mode-during-entire-las-vegas-trip--W1tb4cvLtx
<zergless> I see this
<zergless> was so funny
<czajkowski> morning
<zergless> o/
<czajkowski> zergless: can you remind the RB people about http://www.meetup.com/Couchbase-Dublin/events/226230617/
<czajkowski> there will be soft drinks/beer and pizza at it also and
<zergless> I can surely!
<czajkowski> cheers
<zergless> did you get much work done after you went back to smithfield?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> had a call at 11
<zergless> 11? that seems awfully late
<czajkowski> not every week but some weeks i have late calls
<czajkowski> not working friday
<_GetLucky> #Partridge http://www.partridgegetslucky.com/
